# Twin Pig



## mmk2245 (Jan 15, 2018)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I know this board won't be released until 2019, but has anyone gotten a chance to ride the twin pig? Currently riding a 154 Warpig and fucking love it. I need a park/groomer board to rip around with my gf. The warpig is decent switch, but I need a true twin to dial in my switch riding. Should I wait for the twin pig or just grab a decent park board? Eyeing up the spring break twin, capita horrorscope, and endeavor vice. Currently own a warpig, archetype, and mercury. Wasn't super stoked on the Mercury, maybe I should put a few more days on it? The warpig is just too much fun to ride.


If it were me, and I had a warpig, I would probably go for something that is more different then what I currently own. I didnt like how the pig rode switch either. 

Especially if its just something to dick around on while cruising with the wife, I'd personally pick something up on sale now. Horrorscopes are super cheap right now. I'm looking for a slush slasher or something like that for similar uses (and rando pow days here on the east coast), it would be completely different from my daily driver. Personal pref obviously but my .02.


----------



## JPopster (Jan 26, 2018)

You should try the Proto TT. Switch master..


----------



## pxn13 (Jan 19, 2016)

I agreed. I have a warpig right now, great board, but I just picked up a new funslinger for 150 for my dicking around board. I think that's a much better option than having 2 flavors of pork


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

mmk2245 said:


> coloradodirtbag said:
> 
> 
> > I know this board won't be released until 2019, but has anyone gotten a chance to ride the twin pig? Currently riding a 154 Warpig and fucking love it. I need a park/groomer board to rip around with my gf. The warpig is decent switch, but I need a true twin to dial in my switch riding. Should I wait for the twin pig or just grab a decent park board? Eyeing up the spring break twin, capita horrorscope, and endeavor vice. Currently own a warpig, archetype, and mercury. Wasn't super stoked on the Mercury, maybe I should put a few more days on it? The warpig is just too much fun to ride.
> ...


It has a very deep directional sidecut and flex profile with taper. The twin doesn't. Not liking how the warpig rides switch has nothing to do with how the twin version might perform. 

OP, if it's just a dedicated park and muck around with the gf2 board, I wouldn't be waiting for 2019 boards at full price. Pick a camber profile and flex preference then find something on sale.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Twin Pig is a pretty direct replacement to the Crook. And it rides like it. Soft. Very soft. 

If that's what you want it was alright, but I've been on better middles.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Nivek said:


> The Twin Pig is a pretty direct replacement to the Crook. And it rides like it. Soft. Very soft.
> 
> If that's what you want it was alright, but I've been on better middles.


What would you recommend for a summit county park board? What's the best middle you rode last season?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't know if I could pick a best, but some in would ride are the Arbor Westmark, Rome Buckshot, Burton Free Thinker, Niche Theme or Knew, Lib Box Knife, Gnu Space Case, Yes Basic, Signal Park, Rossi Jibsaw, or a K2 Bottle Rocket.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nitro T1, Rossignol Retox, (Sims Juice), Endeavor Live might be of interest as well


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Are there any asymmetrical twins with EST on the market right now? Love Endeavor, but it doesn't look like they have an asym shape this year...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Process Off Axis.


----------



## tyler D (Apr 16, 2017)

just get a soft buttery not to serious board , best thing for those days that you want to lay back and have fun, many come to my mind, horrorscope, funslinger, the scotty stevens, the name dropper...... all of those are great choices, they have their differences so depending on your preferences pick one, no way to go wrong to be honest, i think they are all great..... i own a funslinger and i love it but i have tried the others from friends of mine and they are amazing too. I don´t know how the twin pig will be like..... I´m guessing is gonna be fun but I don´t know if its worth waiting for it...... maybe if you are such a fan of the war pig maybe this is actually your jam ..... cause as far as i know the twin pig is going to be even softer than the warpig with camber and asymm...... if that is a profile you really really like (the war pig is flat to rocker, so very different) then go for it..... but if not..... then i don´t think is a good idea. At the end of the day, you got the answer to your question mate.


----------

